
Is it just me, or is GitHub getting slower? - Florin_Andrei
Recently started using GitHub almost daily again, after maybe one year of time-off. Seems slower and more buggy, I guess?<p>The web UI sometimes just sits there doing nothing. &quot;git push&quot; occasionally fails to connect. There&#x27;s little glitches every day. I don&#x27;t remember seeing this stuff before. Or not this often - I mean, daily glitches, seriously?<p>Any connection with them having been acquired by Microsoft a while ago, or is it just observer&#x27;s bias? There&#x27;s the reflex to blame Microsoft for the woes of anything they touch, but perhaps I&#x27;m reading too much into it.
======
ktpsns
Sometimes I also have the feeling GitHub is slow. The web interface reactivity
is also usually better in Chrome then Firefox.

Well, after all that tells us that GitHub doesn't do anything magic. If you
bother, checkout other services, such as Gitlab. If you can afford, host your
own Git server (for instance Gitlab CE). It requires basically no
administration (I have done it for ~100 users for 3yrs).

